# Wanted: Two Chinchillas



## ashleyx (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm currently posting here as I am hoping to rescue two chinchillas, preferably same sex, although it is not necessary.

I currently live in Manchester, in the city centre, but I am willing to travel a reasonable distance to pick up the chinchillas if needed, although delivery would be HIGHLY appreciated as I do not have a car.

I am really hoping to give these chinchillas a second chance, and give them a loving home 

Thank you so much,
Ashley


----------



## SaharaDesert (Oct 11, 2011)

ashleyx said:


> Hello, I'm currently posting here as I am hoping to rescue two chinchillas, preferably same sex, although it is not necessary.
> 
> I currently live in Manchester, in the city centre, but I am willing to travel a reasonable distance to pick up the chinchillas if needed, although delivery would be HIGHLY appreciated as I do not have a car.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashley,

I'm possibly quite behind now as I've noticed you posted this thread quite some time ago, but I wondered if you would be interested in 2 female chinchillas? I will have had them 4 years in the new year but regrettably I am due to relocate soon and I am unable to take them with me. I live over in the Leeds area and they do come with quite a tall cage. I would be happy to bring to you.

I'm unwilling to send them somewhere like Pets at Home, as my main concern is that they will go to a home where they sit in their cage unloved and I can't bring myself to have that happen.

I realise this is quite an ask, but not sure if you had any particular reason for requesting for males and if not, I would ask you consider these 2 loving pets. They're both used to human attention and will happily sit on your knee while they have their run around.

Thank you, 
Sara


----------



## ashleyx (Sep 6, 2011)

SaharaDesert said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> I'm possibly quite behind now as I've noticed you posted this thread quite some time ago, but I wondered if you would be interested in 2 female chinchillas? I will have had them 4 years in the new year but regrettably I am due to relocate soon and I am unable to take them with me. I live over in the Leeds area and they do come with quite a tall cage. I would be happy to bring to you.
> 
> ...


Hello Sara,
Sadly, I do currently already have two male chinchillas (Fred and George, I'm a big Harry Potter fan!).

If I didn't have my two little boys, I would of taken your girls in a heartbeat. I really REALLY hope you manage to find them a good, loving home.

Furthermore, I understand your concern reguarding sending them to Pets at Home, have you tried other forums/web pages to try find a good home for them?
I used Preloved and Gumtree while looking for my chinchillas, and finally found my boys on Preloved.

Best Wishes,
Ashley


----------

